# Which one of you guys messed with my 3/4 chisel?



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I went to use one of my chisels, a Veritas PM-V11 3/4 inch, and the edge was totally messed up. Not just dull. Couldn't have been my wife, and I wouldn't have put it away in that shape. So, it had to be one of you guys.

I've got the edge back like it should be. And since it probably wasn't really you guys, it had to be me. odd.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sleep-chiseling, perhaps.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I hate it when that happens! This is why we can't have nice things!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Aliens borrowed your tools, maybe even used the for probing. Hard to say what and where though….

LOL


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I needed to trim my beard a bit…didn't want to mess mine up…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I used it on some Alder


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> I used it on some Alder
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Then I used it after him on some rock alder. Sorry.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Just how many beers did you have last night????


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

"I needed to trim my beard a bit…didn't want to mess mine up…" 
This cracked me up. You must have a thick beard Bandit


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

I used it to open some paint cans.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Just how many beers did you have last night????
> 
> - Fred Hargis


I can only assume your addressing TheFridge.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Just how many beers did you have last night????
> 
> - Fred Hargis


More than one less than 12.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Then I used it after him on some rock alder. Sorry.
> 
> - TheFridge


It was TheFridge, I saw him!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Then I used it after him on some rock alder. Sorry.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> ...


Watch it with that chisel, Eugene!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Are you sure that IS a chisel?


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

With this gang, you are going to have to start locking up all the toys!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I always blame the dog when that kind of stuff happens.

Otherwise, I'd have to take responsibility for myself and once that happens… worlds start colliding.

Just sayin'


----------

